# Is this a male or female paradise fish?



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

Is this a male or female paradise fish?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Hard to tell from that pic (colors faded, blury)... But if I had to guess, I'd say female. Males typically have very long and pointed dorsal/anal fins. The abdomen is very plump, which could be indicative that she's holding eggs. Unless the camera angle is weird, my vote is female.


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

I agree with Gumby, I have never seen a male without dorsal extentions.


----------

